# NEW PICS 200 gallon malawi setup



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey guys,
Took some pics today of the 200 gallon setup. This was my first time using the new camera so the pics arent super clear. I forgot to clean the front glass of the tank before hand too. Also the scratches in the tank really come out with the flash for some reason but arent visible normally. 
I have 2 champsochromis in there.. 1 is about 7" the other is about 12"
The Red Empress is just over 6" and tall!
The phenochilus is probably 5" - 5.5" and getting lots of the speckling in now.
The Taiwan Reef is about 4" - 4.5"
I also through in some full tank shots. Let me know what you think!
Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Sweet looking tank man


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ur great with a camera! wanna come take pics of my frontosa? my pics suck lol

nice tank and very nice species


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

I want your trout soooo bad, and by they way nice pics!


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice set up man


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Alot of colorfull fish, nice setup.


----------

